# Eggbeater Triple Ti pedals - your thoughts?



## ravenmore (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm pretty happy with my Looks pedals, but my bike is heavy and I'm trying to save a few pounds. At about 185grams, the Eggbeaters are the lightest pedals I've seen......


----------



## weiwentg (Feb 3, 2004)

ravenmore said:


> I'm pretty happy with my Looks pedals, but my bike is heavy and I'm trying to save a few pounds. At about 185grams, the Eggbeaters are the lightest pedals I've seen......


eggs are good pedals. however, the platform size may be insufficient for some riders. stiff soles should alleviate this. I'd also recommend looking at Speedplay. if that's still too small, then SPD SLs, Campy Pro-fits, the new Look Keos,.....


----------



## sitzpickel (Nov 10, 2003)

*Q-Factor*

Check the Q-factor of the Eggbeaters, they have longer than usual axles moving your feet outward, and I've seen people complain about that. You can find shorter axles for them, but I'll recommend the Speedplays.

Michael
------------------------------------------------
Ride, rinse, repeat.


----------



## ravenmore (Aug 12, 2004)

sitzpickel said:


> Check the Q-factor of the Eggbeaters, they have longer than usual axles moving your feet outward, and I've seen people complain about that. You can find shorter axles for them, but I'll recommend the Speedplays.
> 
> Michael
> ------------------------------------------------
> Ride, rinse, repeat.



I'm a bit of a noob - what's Q factor mean?


----------



## sitzpickel (Nov 10, 2003)

*Q-Factor*

Not very good at explaining, but I'll give it a shot. 
Q-Factor describes the distance between the crank arms from one side to the other (imagine both cranks mounted in the same direction and then measuring the distance in between the pedal threads of the left and right crank arm).
It generally indicates how far your feet are apart while pedaling. Mountain cranks and triple cranks usually have bigger q-factors.
However, cranks are not the only factor in deciding how far your feet are apart. The pedal spindle length from the crank to where the cleat clips in is also important. Eggbeaters have a longer spindle (I think it is because of their bushing sleeve design) than other pedals on the market.
If you come from a different pedal system, the change in widht can cause significant discomfort in your legs/knees.

I've seen a discussion on the weight weenies board over at mtbr.com. Search for a post from nino on his custom spindles for the eggbeaters. He gave exact measurements of the spindle length.

Michael
---------------------------------
Ride, rinse, repeat.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

I think it is an optical illusion with eggbeaters, since they don't really have a proper platform. I compared the cleat area of my eggs to my SPD SLs and they are the same distance.


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

ravenmore said:


> I'm pretty happy with my Looks pedals, but my bike is heavy and I'm trying to save a few pounds. At about 185grams, the Eggbeaters are the lightest pedals I've seen......


Check out Time's new pedals. Budddy of my just got a pair (Titanium model - very pricey at $300 retail). Weigh 85 grams per pedal.

Kewen (sp?) also make a very light pedal, about the same as the new Time pedlas.


----------



## 633 (Feb 10, 2004)

ravenmore said:


> I'm pretty happy with my Looks pedals, but my bike is heavy and I'm trying to save a few pounds. At about 185grams, the Eggbeaters are the lightest pedals I've seen......


I love my Eggbeaters. Absolutely love 'em. And I noticed once again on a group ride this afternoon that when 20 of us start from a stoplight, even a lot of the more experienced guys on the ride are fumbling to get into their Looks or Times, but clipping into the Eggbeaters with the 4-sided clip-in is truly a no brainer. Using stiff-soled shoes (Sidi Dominators for me), I've never had a single problem with hot spots or any other kind of foot problems with the small platform. So I'd highly endorse the Eggbeaters.

All that said, the Egg triple-ti is $380 for that 185 grams set. The Egg S is $115 for 266 grams. Thats 2.8 ounces (0.18 pounds) you're saving for that extra $265 you're spending. Unless you're a top-end racer and get your stuff for free, or make so much money that you light your cigars with $100 bills, I don't see the value of the Triple-Ti.


----------



## bikerboy337 (Jan 28, 2004)

*love my eggs as well...*

agreed, i love my eggs, i have teh stainless on my road bike, mallets on the mtn, and candey on my cross bike... love that i can wear any shoe that i own with any bike... i've never had any issues with hot spots with any of the pedals, or any shoes (sidi genius 4, Shimano M220 carbon, or cheap nike commuter/mtn shoes)... i have a set of time impacts, and hate them... took them off after 4 or 5 rides... love the feel of the eggs, never any knee probs... 

the only really negative complaint that i've heard that i believe is that if you race, or do Crits, the eggs are a little longer than other pedals, and with hard cornering, people 'can' clip their pedals ont he ground... never even come close myself, but i've heard it can happen...

i'd get the stainless set and save the money... you could put the rest towards some other parts... maybe new wheels... thats the best way to shave weight...


----------



## bikerboy337 (Jan 28, 2004)

*one other thing*

the eggbeater cleats are very light.. i think with times, and i know speedplay, the cleats are pretty heavy... just something else to consider with the weight... not sure about the new times though... havent seen them...



Chase15.5 said:


> Check out Time's new pedals. Budddy of my just got a pair (Titanium model - very pricey at $300 retail). Weigh 85 grams per pedal.
> 
> Kewen (sp?) also make a very light pedal, about the same as the new Time pedlas.


----------



## ravenmore (Aug 12, 2004)

thanks for all the replies. Yep, I think I'm going with new wheels first. I also just got a new crankset (had to, the old one was too small. Might get a new BB as well since I'm replacing the cranks anyway...) You mention you can ride your eggbeaters with any shoe? How does that work? Also, I'm a bigger rider - 6'1" 215lbs. Do you think hotspots would be a concern with more weight driving the pedals?


----------



## 633 (Feb 10, 2004)

ravenmore said:


> thanks for all the replies. Yep, I think I'm going with new wheels first. I also just got a new crankset (had to, the old one was too small. Might get a new BB as well since I'm replacing the cranks anyway...) You mention you can ride your eggbeaters with any shoe? How does that work? Also, I'm a bigger rider - 6'1" 215lbs. Do you think hotspots would be a concern with more weight driving the pedals?


I'm 6' and 205, and as I mentioned, have never had that problem.


----------



## bikerboy337 (Jan 28, 2004)

*eggbeaters and shoes*

i have a road shoe (sidi genius 4) and have the road cleats on them, the road cleats have a plastic pontoon on them so they work with road shoes... i also have 2 sets of mtn shoes (mtn shoes have recessed areas for cleats) and the regular cleats fit with these... this allows me to use any shoe with any bike... i have three bikes with eggs on them, eggbeater s on the road bike, candy c on the cross/commuter and mallet pedals on the mtn. bike... makes it really convienent... on crappy days, i dont have to gunk up the sidi's and can run my mtn shoes... and if i'm just cruising, i wear my nike mtn shoes with a more comfortable walking sole as the sidi and my shimano m-220 are unwalkable...

just a thought to consider, its not imporant to some people, but for me, i think its great...

if you check out crankbrothers online, you can see the difference in the cleats for road and mtn shoes... and i think the quattro has an even different cleat, haven't seen those in person though...




ravenmore said:


> thanks for all the replies. Yep, I think I'm going with new wheels first. I also just got a new crankset (had to, the old one was too small. Might get a new BB as well since I'm replacing the cranks anyway...) You mention you can ride your eggbeaters with any shoe? How does that work? Also, I'm a bigger rider - 6'1" 215lbs. Do you think hotspots would be a concern with more weight driving the pedals?


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

633 said:


> I'm 6' and 205, and as I mentioned, have never had that problem.


Eggbeater ti have a weight limit of 185lbs as do all the ti axle pedals I have seen. The S eggbeaters have no weight restrictions.


----------

